# giant spiders & noodles



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Just had a thought about making a giant paper mache spider & using those foam swimming noodles for the legs. I wonder if that would work ... guess you'd need a massive spider for the body to be proportioned correctly next to the legs.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That's going to be one gynormous spider !! Maybe you can use one of those huge exercise balls (with a little air out of it) for the body.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah, it would be pretty darn big.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

here is some help in the form of a spider calculator: http://zombietronix.com/calculator_spider1.php


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen plastic play balls at Kmart and Walmart that were fairly cheap and large.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

That link is really cool!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I made one with pool noodles and a chicken wire body and then covered it in monster mud. I wouldn't recommend the monster mud on the pool noodles, it doesn't stick real well and has cracked quite a bit, paper mache might be the better way to go. You'll also want to make some joints in the legs, the pool noodles won't stay bent in place. I tried PVC and that worked pretty good. I wish I had used that calculator thought, I was just winging it.


----------

